# URGENT REQUEST N+B Arto 69 G Overhang Dimensions



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Calling all Owners of Arto 69 G (2003 era )

I am away from my Arto at present but have an urgent need for the dimensiions of the rear overhang.

Could one of you kind souls please provide me ASAP with the following measurements:-

1 Ground distance from centre of rear wheel to below end of bodywork.

2 Height of clearance from rear bodywork to ground.

I am aware that the second measurement will vary slightly according to tyre depth and loading, but will accept a tolerance on this.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can oblige.

Geoff


----------

